# Align



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

OK, I am starting aligh today. I took the first one this morning. I will try and update daily and let you know how I am feeling... Wish me luck!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Good luck, Mr D! And also remember that it usually takes the average person 7 to 14 days for the probiotics to take full effect and that many people need to adjust dosage in order for it to acheive maximum benefit. But I've also heard people say it worked for them the next day Hope it works for you quickly!Cherrie


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

I started Align at the end of July and am still on it. It has helped tremendously, along with Citrucel fiber, and I can honestly say that I have not had explosive liquid D since starting it, but still have a long way to go as my stools are too frequent and too soft and I still have some urgency. So good luck! The first couple of weeks were rough with increased gas, bloating, and weird sensations of urgency but then nothing. But stay with it anyway, it will pay off. Wearyone


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the support, I will need it. My second day today. Had two BMs (1 solid and 1 watery), felt a little toxic (pretty normal for me) most of day, but after secnod BM, feeling a bit better. So far, I am pretty optimistic, just for the simple fact that the new probiotic did not make me sick, as do several other medicine / supplaments that I try to take. I should add, in all fairness, that I DID have a corned beef sandwich (Yummi!) yesterday and a steak (yummier!) the day before, and beef is generally on my NONO list. Overall... so far so good. BTW - weary, I also plan to work some fiber or calcium into the equation soon... I just want to see results (or lack thereof) from the probiotics...Cherrie... Thanks for your support, I plan to give it apprx a month. Hopefully I will see some results before.


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

Also, weary, u may want to consider a different fiber to try and harden your stools... that is if ur willing to risk the "good wave" ur riding on


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

OK, third morning on align. I know what everyone meant by excess gas and bloating by now... Also have a headache (which I only get when IBS acts up). I hope this is as bad as it gets. If it get a lot worse than that, I may have to quit...


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

OK, third night. one soft BM in afternoon and another 2 watery Ds by 7 tonight. Hope this is the last one b/c I have a date tonight (first one in I dont know how long). Also, emailed GI. Its been a week since operation, and I have seen some improvemnt. Wonder if he wants to repeat it. One thing I really hate about this is having to try and "outthink" the docs. I want to know as much info and give them us much info about this, but I don't want to be a pain in the a-s. I hope he gets back to me tomorrow.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I personally can't say enough about Align. I have been using it daily since May of this year and it has turned my D into almost C. My multiple BM's daily are now always formed. It hasn't done anything for my pain, which has been a disappointment; however, going from D for the last 25+ years to suddenly being C is pretty miraculous for me.Stick with it!Jeff


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Jeffery,I am glad you found something that works for you. Hopefully, I will be able to say the same in a few days. I am on my 4th morning today. Feeling very tired and faigued this morning (not a-typical, especiall after having a steak sandwich yesterday). I don't know if I am feeling any differnce yet, but I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hang in here Mr D as you owe it to yourself to give it a good trial of 60 days. In an earlier post you said to me, why not try a different type of fiber to harden the stools - what kind of fiber were you talking about? Just curious as Metamucil is really hard on me as it is non-soluble and can actually cause D with me. Wearyone


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

wearyone,In addition to the maetamucil, there is also Calcium Polycarbophil and psyllium. Not to say that one is better than the other, but one may be more effective than others for diferrent individuals. try this link http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/medications.shtmlFourth night, tonight. Not feeling great, still 1 solid bm followed by 2 watery (at least it is consistent). I hope I feel better tomorrow b/c I have a date.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

Jeffrey, I'm glad to hear align worked so well for you! My mom and I recently went to a "women's health day" where there were a lot of vendors giving away free samples. My mom went by the align booth about 14 times and at the end of the day she opened up her bag and gave me this huge stack of samples! I haven't started them yet as I still have another bottle of probiotics to finish, but I'd definitely be willing to switch if the results are that good! I've always been on the fence about whether or not the ones I'm using really help that much.MR D - FWIW, Align apparently thinks that you should see an improvement in 7 days, because that's the size of the sample packs that they gave out! So hopefully you don't have to wait too long


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

5TH nite, still taking them. Hard to see if I see any improvents yet. This was the first Saturday that I wasn't in bed all day, in months! I was very fatigued, but strong enough to get out (even made it to the gym). Was supposed to have a date tonight (also first one in months lol) but got cancelled, luckily. I was kind of nervous. Ever since the elavil (took it for about year, and it actually worked good, even after having been off of it for a month, still better then before I got on it), I get this nervousness to be around people, especially one on one with someone I don't know. It almost feels overwhelming. I know I will get over it, jsut need some time. I will write tomorrow morning to let you know how I feel. I may go to a party tonight.lynnie - good luck with align. let me know how it works for you. what probioitcs are you taking now?


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

right now I'm taking something called "Bifidophilus Flora Force" from a company called "Nature's Sunshine"It's kind of a pain, though, because you have to order it from a salesperson (kind of like Mary Kay makeup) and if I can't get a hold of my saleslady, I'm out of luck! (like, she went on vacation a couple months ago and I didn't know, I kept leaving messages on her machine and didn't get a call back for about 2 weeks!) I'd rather order align online and have it show up at my door in the mail (or, I live about 10 min from Cincinnati where they have it in stores now, so I could just make a little drive in a pinch!)


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

lynnie,I just orderd it from my local farmacy. It was there the next day. Good luck with it... 6th afternoon, still hard to say if I am feeling better. I did have some breaktroughs these last past couple of weeks (dont know if its from probiotics, balloon dilation, or just feeling better mentally). Here they are:A. I am eating beef again (yummy)B. I am making plans with friends (meaning, not afraid to make plans 2 weeks ahead b/c I am feeling better, and also, told them about IBS, so now they don't hate me if I have to flake b/c of attack)C. I have a date! (actually 2, I don't know if I will go, I am very nervous).


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

Its been a week. Not feeling great this morning, but still relatively good. Went on two blind dates last night! Both were disappointing (for me), but huge step! Had 3 BMs yesterday... one solid and 2 watery, I think (still consistent).


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

OK, now I am scared... This is the seventh night. I feel very good tonight. Been to gym, was very energetic. Could this be the pre-IBS-attack energy? It doesnt feel like it. It feels like a more clean enegy (unlike the "high" I usually get before an attack) Can this be real? Am I getting better? That's a scary thought, to get better. What if I get worse after that? What if it will not last? Wow, I hope I am getting better. (BTW-went on another date tonight, I kinda liked her, not sure she like me though...)I will post again tomorrow morning.


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

going into secnod week on align. Feeling a bit bloated this morning... Had one BM by 10, and I may has some D coming... hope not. Also, have this weird feeling in my throat (like a piece of food is stock there). I used to get it before, ususally before an attack, but now I am having it a lot more often. Anyone get the same thing? I am pretty sure it is somehow associated with the IBS... Any ideas?


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

ok didnt feel very good today... 2 bms, one watery. Strong sensation in my throat is very stuborn today. Hope I will get better (still not too bad though)


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

still not feeling good, 4th bm I think. Hope I will get better soon..


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hang in there, Mr. D. From your posts, it sounds like you are improving, although slowly. I hope you stay with the Align at least a couple of months. But if it truly doesn't do the job, there are other probiotics out there to try, such as Florastor (I had some problems with this one) which seems to be popular with lots of folks, and Symbion. I am staying with Align, but would like to try the Symbion soon as an additional one.Glad to hear you are getting out and enjoying your dates! That is very brave for someone with chronic D. I'm not that brave yet. Wearyone


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

thx wearyone,I am feeling much better today... I will write tonight to let you know how I am doing.


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

Had one BM today, solid. I have a great headache though, and had the IBS high all day (even lost my cell as a result). Still have the throat sensation. Hope I will get better by tomorrow. I will also email my GI tomorrow.


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

not feeling good today. lots of pain and a couple of bms-d, very bloated... maybe this probiotics idea is not going to work


----------



## 14256 (Jan 13, 2007)

Maybe you just need to stick with them for a little longer?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, Mr D, I agree with everyone else -- like I said on page one right after your first post, it _usually takes people 14 days (give or take some more or less depending on the individual)_, which is usually the scientifically tested length for the good bacteria in the probiotic pills to colonize the colon. It's like growing a little forest and it does take that required amount of time for most people. So, you really might want to wait for longer.Even if this particular brand doesn't work for you after 3 weeks, you still have other choices -- as one kind of pills only contains one string of good bacteria -- you can still try another with a different string. And it DOES take some experimentation to get to the right one. Also, for some people if they've found something effective, they would be lucky enough to also reduce the number of their BM's as their BM gets solid. However, for others it may not be the case, esp when the probiotics first take effect (depending on how severe their D is). Some people may have solid BM's but still multiple BM's each day. But that's still an improvement, and for some, it is a significant improvement.About your headache... I've never heard that that could happen with taking probiotics. Is it a sinus pain? I'm wondering if you have GERD? Sometimes atypical GERD can cause sinus trouble without feeling acidic.Cherrie


----------



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Everyone, I have quit the probiotics today. I am feeling very bad today. Not to thrilled about this. I have to talk to my GI about doing another balloon dilation. He said that I need to wait about a month from first balloon dilation (about 2 weeks ago). Feeling pretty sad today, hope things will start to get better soon. I will leave the probiotics option on the table, but for now, I will just wait it out and see if my doc want to do another balloon dilation.


----------

